# Saltwater Ponds



## rjbesch (Jul 1, 2014)

I was reading an article the other day about saltwater ponds in SC and its got my interest. I mostly do freshwater fishing however venture into the salt a couple times a year when time permits. I was unaware of these saltwater ponds in SC for some reason.....My dad and I always make a trip down for father's day to do some fishing and I was thinking of maybe trying some of these ponds around that time rather than the surf. Any suggestions on public access and if its worht the effort around June? I am in Hartsville, and we just go for the day so I don't really want to go any further than Charleston. Like I said I am new to the whole salwater pond thing and any advice would be awesome, as far as techniques, location, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm from hartsville too haha


----------



## rjbesch (Jul 1, 2014)

Landonsteen said:


> I'm from hartsville too haha


Awesome! Small world!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm interested in this topic as well. My wife & I are considering a move to SC, and this has some interest for me if I make the move. I've fished at Pawley's Island in the past, but wasn't aware of salt ponds in that area.


----------



## rjbesch (Jul 1, 2014)

bigjim5589 said:


> I'm interested in this topic as well. My wife & I are considering a move to SC, and this has some interest for me if I make the move. I've fished at Pawley's Island in the past, but wasn't aware of salt ponds in that area.


We fished at pawley's last year and ventured to Springmaid pier towards the end of the day. As far as the location of the ponds I am not real sure of exact locations. The article I read mentioned a couple in charleston area and stated some along the grand strand region, but it was vague about other locations not giving much detail. It did however mention many were located in resorts that were only available to members, so I am interested in those which have public access and good bank fishing. Open to any information at this point. Thanks!


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

I think most of the saltwater ponds/lakes are man made and a lot are set where fish can come in with the tide, but cannot get back out. I have caught red and black drum, flounder, trout, and blues out of the saltwater lakes in SC. It's probably some of my most relaxing fishing and you never know what will be your next bite. Shrimp on Carolina rigs and mud minnows/mullet on popping corks are my favorite ways to fish the lakes. And usually any structure or bank changes will hold fish.


----------



## rjbesch (Jul 1, 2014)

jcarpenter said:


> I think most of the saltwater ponds/lakes are man made and a lot are set where fish can come in with the tide, but cannot get back out. I have caught red and black drum, flounder, trout, and blues out of the saltwater lakes in SC. It's probably some of my most relaxing fishing and you never know what will be your next bite. Shrimp on Carolina rigs and mud minnows/mullet on popping corks are my favorite ways to fish the lakes. And usually any structure or bank changes will hold fish.


Thats kind of my understanding on the development of these ponds/lakes as well. Thats for your input with the techniques. Which ones were you fishing, if you don't mind sharing. I am sort of at a loss as far as location of the public access ponds. I understand there are some down towards green pond,sc at the WMA, however that is a bit of a hike with me driving from hartsville. Looking to make a day trip and charleston is about as far as a trip as I want to make really, if possible.....however if the ponds are really worth it, it may be something I look into doing more later on. Just looking into trying something a little different this year when I take my dad down. Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

the only ponds I know of are on golf courses


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

The ponds at the campgrounds in Myrtle have flounder and other saltwater fish in them.


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

*Litchfield by the Sea lake*



RjTheMetalhead said:


> The ponds at the campgrounds in Myrtle have flounder and other saltwater fish in them.


The main lake in Litchfield by the Sea has flounder, red fish, sheepshead, even some Spanish mackerel. A 50 lb bull red drum was caught there several years ago. But you have to be staying inside the gates to fish the lake. I didn't catch anything there but saw some nice flounder and a spottail caught off the dock where the water comes in and out of the lake with the tide.


----------



## rjbesch (Jul 1, 2014)

1KiltedMac said:


> The main lake in Litchfield by the Sea has flounder, red fish, sheepshead, even some Spanish mackerel. A 50 lb bull red drum was caught there several years ago. But you have to be staying inside the gates to fish the lake. I didn't catch anything there but saw some nice flounder and a spottail caught off the dock where the water comes in and out of the lake with the tide.


Thats awesome! Im loving what I am hearing about the variety of fish found in these waters, however no info yet on public access?? are all private??


----------

